# Cane toad(marinus) or asian giant toad(bufo asper)



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

which one would you choose? i am getting on of these within next 2 weeks ust cant decide which!


----------



## kermit (Jul 2, 2007)

cane toad they lovely wish i was allowed.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Kane toad. Just to piss off the aussies


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well barney their both amazing in my opinion...

Pros of Cane toads-

1) You can get high if you lick them...well according to TV anyways lmao
2) amazing appetites and great characteristic so I hear
3) more of a hardy pet I think

Giant asian toads look COOL, sound cooler but I personally think youll get a more pleasurable keeping experiance out of canes, I think Giant asian are more expensive also......

Having never kept either of them I wouldnt really know but I hope I helped


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> Kane toad. Just to piss off the aussies


 Thats not nice...

I'd pick cane toads. They are really great.


----------



## CANE TOAD (May 9, 2013)

*Cane toad*

I had the same decision to make, i got the Cane toad and don't regret it it is slightly poisonous but it is a great pet;As for feeding they will eat a huge range of things from cat food to mice.

So yeah if I were you id get a Cane Toad, hope this helped :2thumb:


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

BUFO MARINUS ALL THE WAY:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oli P C said:


> BUFO MARINUS ALL THE WAY:2thumb:


AGREED!!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually, I'd personally go for the Asian- because it's a species I haven't kept before :2thumb:
I have a cane toad, and have kept many before, and I also have three Asian spiny toads- but it's always nice to get to know a new species!

Oh, BTW, licking a cane toad *won't* get you high, although it's might make you very ill indeed...: victory:


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*cane toad all way*

Love the toad espically the cane toad great to watch eating . A qiuck question about feeding mine will not take dog mice dead crickets eats a few meal worms a few and calci worms also worms tend to get way from toad . But today out blue putting her food in loctus I had in my hand well fingers she took gob smacked I decided to try again hey presto she eats from my hand I feel privileged to of been trust as its w.c and I have only had her a few months lol any help on feeding pls yeap choice again cane toad but sadly I lost one it died good luck


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

toadstill said:


> Love the toad espically the cane toad great to watch eating . A qiuck question about feeding mine will not take dog mice dead crickets eats a few meal worms a few and calci worms also worms tend to get way from toad . But today out blue putting her food in loctus I had in my hand well fingers she took gob smacked I decided to try again hey presto she eats from my hand I feel privileged to of been trust as its w.c and I have only had her a few months lol any help on feeding pls yeap choice again cane toad but sadly I lost one it died good luck


Although canes are infamous for eating dog and cat food, generally they will only strike at food that moves- either actually living or moved around like it's alive. Dead crickets, mice etc are usually ignored. In any case (as I've posted oodles of times!) mice are not good food for 'phibs on the whole; they are very high in lipid fats, which 'phibs don't metabolise well. This can have serious effects on health

EDIT: I find the easiest way to feed mealworms, calci worms or waxworms is in a middling-sized plastic plant pot saucer; the toads quickly learn that's where the food is, and the grubs can't escape. Earthworms can and do get out of those easily, though, so the only sure way to feed them is from forceps- which can mean serious wrist ache, waiting for the toads to get the idea- but earthworms are excellent food.


----------



## toadstill (Jan 14, 2013)

*cheers*

Thanks again for your help im nso ot happy giving my toad or frog mice but the toad will only really eat locusts at the moment she will eat all the locusts but will leave quite a few crickets also not happy with giving it dog food either so I will try worms again the only reason I tried a mouse was frustration at my toad not eating well except for locusts thanks again


----------

